# NightSearcher head torch



## Peter mport (Nov 12, 2012)

Does some of you have any experience with nightsearcher head torches as I am thinking of getting the HT220 with the BP48 battery belt-pack (8880mah) http://www.nightsearcher.co.uk/Products/tabid/55/agentType/View/PropertyID/123/Default.aspx [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Or do any of you recommend a similar head torch for a similar price as i can get one for £130,

I will be using it for work on the railway so i want something with very good throw for seeing long distances but with a tiny little bit of spill to be able to see around me, I'm after something with a large battery that can go in my pocket with around 10-12 hours run time on a mixture of both medium and high power.

Thanks in advance.
Peter

[/FONT]


----------



## rojos (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like a Ferei HL08 which uses an old style Q5 XRE. DX sells the base version for around $80 and I've seen them on eBay for $70.

I would much rather have a Spark SX5 instead.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nfigurations&p=4058233&viewfull=1#post4058233


----------



## Peter mport (Nov 12, 2012)

rojos said:


> Looks like a Ferei HL08 which uses an old style Q5 XRE. DX sells the base version for around $80 and I've seen them on eBay for $70.
> 
> I would much rather have a Spark SX5 instead.



I have just been looking at the Ferei lights and noticed they were also the same light as the HL08, I also noticed that the hl20 that they do comes with a cree xml but i cant seem to be able to buy them anywhere in the U.K so i have emailed them asking if them are willing to post one out to me if i take the plunge


----------



## Peter mport (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone else got some more suggestions.

As said before I'm after a powerful throwing head torch with a large remote battery pack for longer run times


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought one of there Led headlamps today in a UK store,looks a decent bit of kit for the price.


----------

